# Assessment in progress duration and contacting immigration



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi Expats and Professionals, 

I got a question towards my application. I applied on 03 Sep 2016. 
I got an URGENT - Additional request for information from my CO on 08 Nov 2016. That was the second request I got from immigration and actually the CO requested additional documents of my fiance.
We managed to gather all requested documents and to send them via E-Mail as requested on 28 Nov 2016. Since that day I have not heard anything nor has my application status changed. 

Therefore my question: When would it be possible to contact immigration to ask for my status? There is a service time of 3 months within they do not answer any requests. Does the time count from the day I applied for the visa or does the counter reset to the day I uploaded requested documents?

How is the date of first entry calculated? I am afraid that I won't have enough time to quit my current job and sell my stuff in time.

Any advice please? Thanks a lot in advance! :tea:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

I am also eager to know when does the 3months period starts - either from visa lodge date or the day we provided all information


generally IED is one year from date of PCC/medicals whichever is earlier


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

sphider said:


> Hi Expats and Professionals,
> 
> I got a question towards my application. I applied on 03 Sep 2016.
> I got an URGENT - Additional request for information from my CO on 08 Nov 2016. That was the second request I got from immigration and actually the CO requested additional documents of my fiance.
> ...


Did you also upload the requested documents through ImmiAccount? When I received an RFI for Form 80, the letter said to email responses but also to upload docs through Immi Account. I uploaded all requested documents and then emailed to say that it had been uploaded and attached to email as well. 

The no contact I believe is from date of lodging documents. If you've uploaded the docs through Immi then you should be fine. I suspect what happens is that when you get an RFI you start slipping back down the queue whilst you are gathering the requested info. I was lucky in that my requested info was simple and I completed and uploaded it during the Australian evening so it was waiting for my CO when they got to work the next day.

Date of entry is 12 months from the date (earliest) of your medicals and PCC. So if medicals were completed 3 Sept '16 and PCC 1 Nov '16, the date you would have to enter is before 3 Sept 2017.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

sphider said:


> Hi Expats and Professionals,
> 
> I got a question towards my application. I applied on 03 Sep 2016.
> I got an URGENT - Additional request for information from my CO on 08 Nov 2016. That was the second request I got from immigration and actually the CO requested additional documents of my fiance.
> ...


You suppose to upload the requested information in immiaccount not by email.

Once you upload documents click on 'information provided'.

Please check whether you have done this.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

First of all: Thanks a lot for your answers. :yo:

The E-Mail explicitly stated to send the requested documents via mail. The button "Documents provided" in Immiaccount was disabled.  Although I uploaded the documents on Immiaccount as well I was not able to press that button. Could it be that the CO forgot to enable it? 

Since date of first entry seems to be based on my medicals date, I hope they decide about my application soon. 

I wish you good luck on your applications! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

sphider said:


> First of all: Thanks a lot for your answers. :yo:
> 
> The E-Mail explicitly stated to send the requested documents via mail. The button "Documents provided" in Immiaccount was disabled.  Although I uploaded the documents on Immiaccount as well I was not able to press that button. Could it be that the CO forgot to enable it?
> 
> ...


If CO asked you to attach in email probably he/she is only going to handle your case.

In case of requested to upload in immiaccount the CO may refresh. Hence status will change to ' information requested'.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> If CO asked you to attach in email probably he/she is only going to handle your case.
> 
> In case of requested to upload in immiaccount the CO may refresh. Hence status will change to ' information requested'.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Thank you! I hope he is working on our application. Too bad they don't confirm receipt of documents. 
I hope we get a final decision soon and waiting has an end.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sphider said:


> Thank you! I hope he is working on our application. Too bad they don't confirm receipt of documents.
> I hope we get a final decision soon and waiting has an end.


Good luck


----------

